# Toronto Auto Show: 328d/i3/i8



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

I took some shots of the 328d/i3/i8 at the Toronto Auto Show on Sunday.
Besides the 328d, the M-B GLK 250 BlueTec + E250 BlueTec and the Mazda6 Diesel are other Diesel that will be launched later this year here in Canada.
I sure wish VW Passat will offer a wagon TDI as the trunk of the 328 Touring is a little small.
BTW, the Mazda6 has a huge trunk which if Mazda offers as a wagon will be worth considering.

*BMW 328d*

































*BMWi3 Concept*

































*BMWi8 Concept*


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Did it say 328d? Because they are specs of 320d in EU.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

No. All the badges were removed.
Even the engine has no Diesel marking of Amy sort.
We'll see in a few months when it's available.

Sent from my SGH-I717D using Bimmer App


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Did it say 328d? Because they are specs of 320d in EU.


Start of production sheet has already been released and it shows 328d. They are playing games with the name. Let's hope they price it reasonably. In Europe the 320d with blue performance is about the same price as a 328i.


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

interesting so far

Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Interesting stuff.Looking forward to seeing the BMW diesels in the flesh...on the showroom floor.I'll be attending the NY Auto Show in April and wonder what they'll be displaying there.Can't say that I have any interest in the concepts or plug ins but depending on what Munich's offering in a year or two I might be returning to the fold.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

*The rest of the Auto Show pictures...*

Here is the link to the pictures of other interesting vehicles like: 
Corvette C7, Viper SRT, Mazda6 Diesel, Mercedes Style Coupe, Acura NSX, Lexus LFA, Lexus LF-CC, Toyota Fun-Vii

FYI, M-B Canada sent me an email to offer a free ticket to the auto show and all I had to do was submit a photo of my M-B to their facebook page.
Then I also got an email from a GM dealer to offer me two tickets to the show!

Neither BMW Canada nor my BMW dealer contacted. The first year when I took deliver of my D the dealer gave me two tickets to the 2010 Auto Show and that was it.
Not to say one can't afford a $22 ticket but it was nice of M-B and GM (even though I've not owned any GM vehicle) to give out the tickets.
Makes me want to give the C7 a serious consideration.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

DC-IT said:


> Neither BMW Canada nor my BMW dealer contacted. The first year when I took deliver of my D the dealer gave me two tickets to the 2010 Auto Show and that was it.
> Not to say one can't afford a $22 ticket but it was nice of M-B and GM (even though I've not owned any GM vehicle) to give out the tickets.
> Makes me want to give the C7 a serious consideration.


Endras BMW was giving out free tickets.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

I haven't been to Endras for months as my D has been faultless so far. But M-B and G-M had the initiative to email me with offers for the tickets.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Bimmer App


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Great pics DC. I love the C7 but that rear end reminds me a bit too much of the Camaro.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

According to a GM rep many current Corvette owners are upset with the change in the rear lights, so much so that GM may be offering a kit to let buyers of the C7 retro fit the rear lights!
But the C7 has made a huge improvement in design and refinement to be world class. Kudos to GM for the effort.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Bimmer App


----------

